# Don Grotheer



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... Don Grotheer was a Chrysler/Plymouth high performance factory rep from Oklahoma City .......... saw this car and others from his stable at Amarillo Dragway ........... Box stock Revell kit with MCW White paint and Fred Cady decals


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great paint


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job on that


----------



## 68cudabarra (Nov 23, 2014)

That is too Kool!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE job on that Plymouth! The paint and decals are superior! The engine looks GREAT!

NICE job!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Old Coyote, as always, another beautifully finished model. :thumbsup: But if you don't mind sharing, may I ask what is your secret for applying decals ??? They always look picture perfect.


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

DCH10664 said:


> Old Coyote, as always, another beautifully finished model. :thumbsup: But if you don't mind sharing, may I ask what is your secret for applying decals ??? They always look picture perfect.


Thank you for the kind comments sir ..........

There's no secret ........... the main thing is patience ........... don't hurry the decaling

Depending on the age of the decals, I will coat the decal sheet with Testors Decal Bonder to try to keep them from cracking when they hit the water ....... a couple of light coats will usually do the trick ........... however, using the Bonder turns the decal sheet into one big decal surface so the individual decals must be trimmed very closely to separate them from the bonded sheet ............... then dip the cut out decal into some warm water allowing just enough time for the decal to become saturated ........... set it aside to loosen the decal film from the backing paper ........... I then use a pair of needle-nose tweezers to remove the decal from the paper and place it on the desired area of the model which has been pre-wet with a little water ............ that will allow the decal to be moved into the final position you want ........... then, gently blot off the excess water with a soft cloth

Being right handed, I usually start on the left front of the model and work down the left side, across the rear, around to the right front and then the nose .......... that keeps my free hand above a non-decaled area and usually insures that I don't mess up or accidentally move a decal I have already applied ........ I do the hood, roof, and trunk last, again working from left to right

After you have finished decaling the car, set it aside to dry and don't handle the car until all the decals are permanently dried

If the decaling has to be done in layers, it may take a few days to get the car completely finished

This model required two layers of decals .........










......... and this one required three layers ..............










I also find it very useful to make a paper copy of the decal sheet when you have to have exact placement of the decals on paint color separation lines ............ you can cut out the paper "Decals" and use them as masks to guide the painting and insure proper alignment of the decals .......... that technique was used on the following two models


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Old Coyote,

I certainly appreciate you taking the time to explain your methods to me. I've always stepped away from models that had to have decals to make them look right. But there are some that I'm really wanting to build. So I guess I'm just going to have to sit down and practice, practice, practice ! I've got plenty of old bodies and decals to do it with. Just got to make the time.
Thanks again ! :wave:


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*old coyote great paint job,s & build,s -nascar,s had many decal,s --very clear pictures what camara you using dom*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nicely built plymouth. 67 gtx?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

DOM-19 said:


> *old coyote great paint job,s & build,s -nascar,s had many decal,s --very clear pictures what camara you using dom*


The inside pictures are taken with a Sony Cyber Shot ...... the outside ones are shot with a Canon Digital Rebel :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> nicely built plymouth. 67 gtx?


Yes sir, the basic kit was the Revell Sox & Martin '67 GTX :thumbsup:


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Great work!!!


----------

